# Other Places Around The World > Europe Travel General Discussion >  >  Mt Etna erupting in Sicily

## MIke R

19705_10151446861424417_1556028588_n.jpg

----------


## MIke R

how do i delete this?

----------


## NHDiane

I think we are powerless...only the "Great and Powerful Mods" can do so

----------


## JEK

Edit Post/Delete

----------


## MIke R

its not there...weird..its in my secnd post..but not in my first

----------


## JEK

You don't see this? Maybe the time as expired on the first post.
Screen Shot 2013-02-22 at 2.04.30 PM.jpg

----------


## MIke R

nope

----------

